# Elección de una bicicleta de montaña buena.



## giantyukon (Mar 17, 2007)

Estoy pensando comprarme una bicicleta de montaña buena, al menos con componentes Deore LX o XT, buena suspension y un cuadro muy bueno.

Me han recomendado el cuadro que sea de titanio, aunque la verdad ahorita no cuento con el efectivo suficiente. Me gusta el deporte, más ahorita estoy usando una bicicleta Turbo de gama mas baja para darle a la montaña, y la verdad el cuadro me queda chico, mas no quisiera malbaratar mi decision debido a que quiero una bicicleta de gama alta.

Me han agradado los cuadros de las Giant, ya he tenido una Boulder SE que vendí hace más de un año, busco ahora algo liviano y que no tenga k andar actualizandole cosas.

La configuracion que tengo pensada:
- Cuadro XTC Giant 2008 (comprado por eBay)
- Suspension FOX 100mm
- Crankset, RD, FD, Shifters Deore XT (o al menos los desviadores y crankset)
- Unas buenos rines, cuales recomiendan
- Frenos en V

De hecho la bicicleta no la podría pedir sino hasta ya empezado 2009 una vez que junte el efectivo requerido. Puedo conseguir k todas las piezas me las manden a una direccion de Estados Unidos y luego ir a recojerlas.

Más debo decir que nunca he armado desde cero una bicicleta, pero es mejor ir comprando lo que le quieres poner a comprar una bici stock.
Estaba tambien contemplando comprar una bicicleta interina que es la Forge 5xx que tanta alabanza tiene aqui en Mtbr pero no tiene preparacion del cuadro para frenos en V, y la verdad no quiero problemas con los frenos de disco por su mantenimiento.

Alguien sabe ideas de donde conseguir todos los componentes para una buena bici


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

giantyukon said:


> Estoy pensando comprarme una bicicleta de montaña buena, al menos con componentes Deore LX o XT, buena suspension y un cuadro muy bueno.
> 
> Me han recomendado el cuadro que sea de titanio, aunque la verdad ahorita no cuento con el efectivo suficiente. Me gusta el deporte, más ahorita estoy usando una bicicleta Turbo de gama mas baja para darle a la montaña, y la verdad el cuadro me queda chico, mas no quisiera malbaratar mi decision debido a que quiero una bicicleta de gama alta.
> 
> ...


Hola Gigante del Yukon.....

En cuanto a armar la bici, puedes ir a una tienda para que ellos la armen, si es que no te sientes con la seguridad de hacerlo tu. Si no lo has hecho o visto hacer, es lo que te recomiendo.

En cuanto al material del cuadro, no te preocupes mucho, el titanio es bonito pero caro, y la verdad no sabes si la bici que compres hoy te va a durar mucho.

En cuanto a precio, es mas barato comprar una bici completa que por partes, por lo que si te preocupa el presupuesto y no sabes bien de todos los componentes, a la mejor una completa puede ser mejor opción. Aunque buscar y seleccionar que le vas a poner es parte de la diversión, si es que tienes un poco de tiempo para andar investigando los componentes.

En cuanto a algunos componentes, en la multiplicación, una SLX es muy similar a la XT, y cuesta como 2/3 partes, y para lo que cuesta es significativo. En cuanto a desviadores y mandos, tanto Shimano como Sram son buenos, pero me han gustado mas a mi los Sram, pero es cuestión de gustos. Shimano tienen un poco de mejor calidad en cuanto a maquinado, pero Sram cambian mas seguro, y no son tan quisquillosos a estar siempre super bien ajustados, son mas flexibles en ese aspecto.

Las horquillas Fox son de lo mejor, pero también revisa Rock Shox, la Reba es muy buena para el tipo de bici que estas buscando.

En cuanto a frenos, no se a que problemas de mantenimiento te refieres. Creo que hay muchas discusiones en base a esto, pero la verdad, lo difícil es ponerlos y ajustarlos la primera vez. Después de eso ya casi no hay nada que hacer, a excepción que la riegues cañon con algún golpe, pero para eso unos V hubieran valido antes (en un golpe creo que es mas fácil que dobles el rin a que llegue a afectar al rotor o caliper, aunque siempre hay golpes en los lugares menos esperados). Y si aceptas que tengas discos, va a ser mas facil encontrar tijera y cuadro, ya que cada vez los frenos de V tienden a disminuir. Si decides poner Vs, por lo menos compra ruedas que también funcionen con discos, para cuando decidas irte por discos.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

giantyukon said:


> Más debo decir que nunca he armado desde cero una bicicleta, pero es mejor ir comprando lo que le quieres poner a comprar una bici stock.


Definitivamente lo ideal es comprar los componentes que uno quiere, pero no siempre se tienen los recur$o$ para ello... de hecho, creo que cuando se tiene un presupuesto limitado lo mejor es al revés: comenzar con una bicicleta "stock" y ya luego ir cambiando las piezas. Esto en mi experiencia, claro...


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

giantyukon said:


> Estoy pensando comprarme una bicicleta de montaña buena, al menos con componentes Deore LX o XT, buena suspension y un cuadro muy bueno.
> 
> Me han recomendado el cuadro que sea de titanio, aunque la verdad ahorita no cuento con el efectivo suficiente. Me gusta el deporte, más ahorita estoy usando una bicicleta Turbo de gama mas baja para darle a la montaña, y la verdad el cuadro me queda chico, mas no quisiera malbaratar mi decision debido a que quiero una bicicleta de gama alta.
> 
> ...


Buenos días GiantYukon,

Todo dependerá de tu presupuesto pero voy a darte una sugerencia con costos estimados. Mencionas una Giant XTC por lo que deduzco que lo que buscas es una rígida. Bueno, aquí van mis sugerencias.

Cuadro: Yeti Arc o Ventana El Chiquillo. Aquí es donde menos hay que escatimar, lo demás puede ser mejorable más fácilmente pero debes tratar que el cuadro sea lo mejor que tu presupuesto pueda comprar.

Rines: En estas fechas acabo de ver muy buenos precios en los Fulcrum Red Metal 1. Andan en alrededor de 600 dólares en e-bay. Son muy buenos rines. Sus baleros y su rigidez son superiores a las de unos Mavic. Si te ves restringido en presupuesto entonces están los Red Metal 3 como opción.

Horquilla: Aquí solo hay dos opciones. Una FOX 100 RLC o una RockShox Reba. Prefiero la FOX pero ambas son buenas opciones.

Cambios delantero y trasero: SRAM X9.

Crankset: Puede ser una Shimano XT o SLX.

Frenos: No puedo recomendarte porque siempre he usado de disco. Si te decides a ponerle de disco y quieres mantener todo en un precio no tan alto. Puedes usar unos Avid Juicy Seven, Avid Elixir o unos Magura Marta (si no son SL y son 2007 o 2008 los puedes conseguir en e-bay por menos de 300 USD). Ambas marcas hacen buenos frenos, personalmente, he usado los Juicy Ultimate y los Marta SL y no tengo queja de niguno de ellos.

Espero que estos comentarios te sean de utilidad. Recibe un cordial saludo.

Vizcaíno.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

blatido said:


> Definitivamente lo ideal es comprar los componentes que uno quiere, pero no siempre se tienen los recur$o$ para ello... de hecho, creo que cuando se tiene un presupuesto limitado lo mejor es al revés: comenzar con una bicicleta "stock" y ya luego ir cambiando las piezas. Esto en mi experiencia, claro...


Si definitivamente. O puedes hacerle como yo, primero pensé en una bici de $10,000, luego no me gustaron mucho las que vi completas y pedí un cuadro de $127 dolares que terminó saliendo en $3000, luego traté de pedir las ruedas "más baratas" Azonic y salieron en otros $3000, y asi hasta que vi que ya me había tirado $30,000 :S y aun no junto para una buena nave y el trabajo me mata y me da weba aventarme el viaje de 2 horas y media al Ajusco los fines de semana cha!!! pero creo que en diciembre habrá chance XD

Es un consejo y recomendación indirecta de un caso muy particular que es el mio, la semejanza con cualquier otro caso es mera coincidencia.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

hola que tal?
bueno, unos detalles antes que nada, de qué presupuesto estamos hablando?
con eso nos podriamos dar una mejor idea de qué recomendarte,
ahora, si quieres un cuadro muy bueno, vizcaino le dio al clavo con sus recomendaciones, suponiendo que quieres una hardtail, como hasta el momento creo que todos hemos deducido. 
sin embargo, porqué no le hechas un ojo a las bicis de doble suspensión? investiga que hay y quizás te convenga también.

cuadro de titanio: sólo si realmente tienes un monton de dinero que te esté quemando las manos. el aluminio es el estandard en bicicletas de montaña. 
(si no me crees, preguntale a warp que opina de la fibra de carbon)

otro consejo, dependiendo de qué presupuesto tengas y qué tanta paciencia tengas, 
compra el mejor cuadro que encuentres (y que te alcance) y de ahí tienes dos opciones:
a) comprar el resto de los componentes según te alcance y "mejorarlos" o cambiarlos según vayas necesitando
b) comprar los componentes que quieres poco a poco según vayas juntando el dinero



sitios para comprar aparte de ebay:
jensonusa.com
universalcycles.com
pricepoint.com
wrenchscience.com
competitivecyclist.com

entre otros.

saludos y suerte


----------



## giantyukon (Mar 17, 2007)

Miren, yo compre una Jamis Dakar 05 en JensonUSA el año pasado, la bici si me gustó, pero la suspensión trasera era una pesadilla, hacía demasiado ruido incluso en pavimento (una Fox Vanilla), entonces cometi el error de vender la bici en busqueda de otra bicicleta rigida, me agradan mas las rigidas para subir y considerando que igual una FS sirve igual pero de gama alta, osea mas caras.

Estaba pensando en comprarme una Forge 5xx Sawback que anda en 380 dolares, por los componentes que trae es buena, pero como ya dije preferiria que trajera los bosses para poner frenos en V en la tijera de atras y el cuadro no trae, ademas no se que tan bueno salga ese cuadro.

El cuadro XTC 2008 en eBay anda en los 360 dolares nuevo, por eso pensaba mejor irla armando. La verdad con respecto al presupuesto ahorita no tengo casi nada de dinero, estoy juntando opiniones haber k piensan de cual seria la mejor opcion.

Otras opciones estan las Alubike, que son algo caras, la ke esta mas o menos es la Snake pero trae el desviador Tourney que es de lo mas pesimo para tu bici.

Lo que quiero por el momento es una bici k aguante la friega de la montaña, probablemente en el futuro empiece a competir ya cuando tenga una fuente de ingresos solida, ahorita apenas me voy a graduar de carrera, la verdad tengo otros gastos.

Traigo ahorita una Turbo generica muy basica para lo que la quiero, por eso necesitaba opiniones, de ya sea esperarme un tiempo indefinido a ir armando una bicicleta con las partes a mi gusto, o por 'mientras' comprarme una k aguante los rigores de la montaña y después actualizarla o de plano cambiarla, siempre y cuando no exceda los 5,000 pesos.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Buleskycicling, ahí compré el cuadro de la Komodo. Greenfish sports, ahí compré mi suspensión


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

giantyukon said:


> siempre y cuando no exceda los 5,000 pesos.


bueno, el problema es que ahí te estás limitando casi casi exclusivamente a comprar una bici completa, aunque con tu primer post nos dio la impresión de que querías algo de una gama mas alta.

si yo fuera tu, me esperaría un buen rato para juntar para este cuadro:
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FR290A02-Yeti+Arc+Frame+2009.aspx

son 800dlls lo sé, pero vas a ser la envidia de la cuadra! jajaja!!

otras opciones que tomaría en cuenta:
Voodoo

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=11385&category=2755
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=11388&category=2755

pero de nuevo, caemos en el problema en que te quedaría casi nada para armarla... paciencia pequeño padawan! con el tiempo vendrá una cleta de lujo (pero también hay que chambearle eh)


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ojala no vaya a sonar rudo y maleducado, pero creo que estas chavo y todavia te falta aprender mucho de bicicletas. Te aseguro que le vas a dar 10 veces mas mantenimiento a unos V-Brakes que a unos buenos frenos hidráulicos. Hay muchas opciones buenas alla afuera, pero necesitas conocimiento y dinero para poder aprovecharlas.

Te recomiendo que vayas comprando poco a poco piezas que encuentres en promocion para que puedas ir armando tu bici sin que te duela el bolsillo.

Saludos


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> pero creo que estas chavo


jajaja! bueno creo que todos coincidimos en que el niño aquí eres tu... jajaja! y el sascuach (por cierto, tiene rato que no postea) :thumbsup:

y el resto de nosotros nos estamos haciendo viejos :madman: dohh!

bueno, ya en serio, yukon, te está dando un buen consejo, sobre todo él que todavía estudia y le exprime la cartera a sus jefes!  ... digo... este... junta su dinero y es bien chambon! jajaja! 
pero si tiene una muy buena cleta que le costó trabajo y tiempo pero ya rindió sus frutos. 
(ahora si sólo compartiera cómo le hizo para convencer a su familia a que lo llevaran a whistler) :eekster:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yo soy un adulto, no un niño :nono:

Por cierto casi todo mi dinero lo saco de dar clases de matemáticas, asi que cuidado con lo que dices triphop!


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Yo soy un adulto, no un niño :nono:
> 
> Por cierto casi todo mi dinero lo saco de dar clases de matemáticas, asi que cuidado con lo que dices triphop!


jajaja! ok ok me retracto!

hmm .... adulto ....yo tengo 27 y todavia no me siento adulto jajaja!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

giantyukon said:


> Lo que quiero por el momento es una bici k aguante la friega de la montaña, probablemente en el futuro empiece a competir ya cuando tenga una fuente de ingresos solida, ahorita apenas me voy a graduar de carrera, la verdad tengo otros gastos.


Quedate con la turbo hasta que puedas meterle unos 10 baros y con eso comprate un cuadro HT bueno y una suspension de a deveras.

Preguntale a Tigerdog si todavia tiene la Marathon... no me acuerdo si se quedo con ella o no, pero la estaba vendiendo por cacahuates y no hay mejor tijera que una Marzocchi de esas de resorte-aceite del 2004.

Con un cuadro y suspe buenas, y con el resto de piezas compatibles de la Turbo te armas una cleta buena... ya despues iras haciendo upgrades.

Hay algunas joyas de conocimiento en lo que han dicho... Como dijo Vizcaino, el cuadro no es para escatimar, yo añadiria en ese rubro las ruedas, frenos y suspension.

Los cambios y todas las demas marranadas de la bici no pegan tanto. Pero unas ruedas ligeras y fuertes hacen una gran diferencia. Unos frenos de disco son una gran ventaja sobre todo en condiciones de agarre pobres y ni que hablar de la enorme diferencia de funcionamiento. Una buena suspension, si bien tiene mas sentido en una doble, en una HT tambien te hace ir mas rapido y mas seguro.

Todos los materiales se rompen y el carbono ya no es nuevo... pero sigo prefiriendo el metal para montaña. Requiere menos atencion de parte del usuario.


----------



## theduck (Jan 11, 2009)

*Sugerencia.*

QUIERES UNA BUENA BIKE... GET UNA Specialized. " THEY ARE JUST THE BEST"


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

La peor sugerencia que he visto.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

theduck said:


> QUIERES UNA BUENA BIKE... GET UNA Specialized. " THEY ARE JUST THE BEST"


Ah, si... con partes propietarias y amortiguadores que no son de medida estandar, precios de bici de boutique con calidad del monton... 

Son buenas, sin duda. Una de las marcas a considerar siempre, pero la mejor?? Ni de lejos.

Mejor una Giant... 
(Giant FABRICA bicis Specialized, la igual que la compañia madre de Spesh, Merida)


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

*ey!! dont mess with Specialized*

Ey no se metan con las Specialized!!! Ya se que ultimamente se creen la maravilla y le ponen precios inalcanzables a las bicis pero la verdad es que yo tengo con una Epic casi 4 años y me sigue encantando, ya la desarme porque aca Fidel me convenció de una Intense Spider FRO y luego antes me anime por una rígida pero en serio por mas que he tenido vendida la Epic dos veces siempre me acobardo y no la quiero soltar jaja 
Yo agregaría a las recomendaciones una trek 8500 que por aca u amigo anda queriendo acomodar porque al nene dice que le duele la espalda y no ha rodado como nunca jaja ahora quiere una doble, alguna sugerencia u oportunidad por ahi??


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Cuando Specialized se metio con Stratos ahi ya no me gusto la empresa, aunque sus bicis si son buenas (aunque sobrevaluadas).


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> (aunque sobrevaluadas).


Ese es mi problema con ellos... y ultimamente sus politicas.

Me gustan sus llantas y componentes Body Geometry... pero prefiero Giant. Aparte, Giant FABRICA bicis y sus politicas "neutras".


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

jimborello said:


> Ey no se metan con las Specialized!!! Ya se que ultimamente se creen la maravilla y le ponen precios inalcanzables a las bicis pero la verdad es que yo tengo con una Epic casi 4 años y me sigue encantando, ya la desarme porque aca Fidel me convenció de una Intense Spider FRO y luego antes me anime por una rígida pero en serio por mas que he tenido vendida la Epic dos veces siempre me acobardo y no la quiero soltar jaja
> Yo agregaría a las recomendaciones una trek 8500 que por aca u amigo anda queriendo acomodar porque al nene dice que le duele la espalda y no ha rodado como nunca jaja ahora quiere una doble, alguna sugerencia u oportunidad por ahi??


La Epic es una muy buena bicicleta, me consta... acá en Guadalajara es un modelo muy popular, ya he visto varias nuevas (y eso que estamos en "crisis" económica). Creo que Specialized es una muy buena marca, pero de eso a ser "la mejor"... es muy discutible. En lo particular les he perdido fé dadas sus recientes políticas de venta: puros componentes propietarios, medidas no estándar, precios inflados... si ahora mismo tuviera dinero para una bicicleta, pensaría en otra marca, ciertamente. Pero como no lo tengo, mejor me dedico a disfrutar mi Stumpjumper que no se raja...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Specialized*



jimborello said:


> Ey no se metan con las Specialized!!! Ya se que ultimamente se creen la maravilla y le ponen precios inalcanzables a las bicis pero la verdad es que yo tengo con una Epic casi 4 años y me sigue encantando,
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

Estoy de acuerdo con Last Biker, mi Epic me fascina pero despues de probar la Blue y la Intense Spider seguramente no volveré a comprar una Specialized a menos que se bajen de precio mínimo a la mitad.
Es cierto que las marcas no comerciales como Intense, Ibis, Turner, etc tienen una mucho mejor reputación en cuanto a funcionamiento y calidad que las otras, pero por desgracia en México mucha gente prefiere tener una bici comercial de la que es mas facil conseguir repuestos y reclamar garantías que una como mas de boutique.
No se en Mexico que tan facil sea conseguir este tipo de bicis pero aqui en San Luis no ves jamás una la vdd

Saludos


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

jimborello said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Last Biker, mi Epic me fascina pero despues de probar la Blue y la Intense Spider seguramente no volveré a comprar una Specialized a menos que se bajen de precio mínimo a la mitad.
> Es cierto que las marcas no comerciales como Intense, Ibis, Turner, etc tienen una mucho mejor reputación en cuanto a funcionamiento y calidad que las otras, pero por desgracia en México mucha gente prefiere tener una bici comercial de la que es mas facil conseguir repuestos y reclamar garantías que una como mas de boutique.
> No se en Mexico que tan facil sea conseguir este tipo de bicis pero aqui en San Luis no ves jamás una la vdd
> 
> Saludos


Creo que en general en todo nuestro México lindo y querido es más común ver bicicletas comerciales (Specialized, Trek, Giant) que marcas como Santa Cruz, Intense, Titus, etc. Desconozco la razón exacta, pero así sucede... lo cual, a la hora de rodar, realmente viene a ser lo de menos. Creo que sí es interesante e incluso aleccionador hablar de marcas y rendimientos y categorías y comparaciones y evaluaciones y que cuál es mejor, cuál peor, cuál es pura mercadotecnia, cuál es una bici de a deveras y que si los componentes y que si con mi nueva bici hago lo que antes no hacía y ...

Pero, a final de cuentas, la diferencia la hace el que pedalea. A cualquier nivel (novato, experto, profesional) y en cualquier terreno (ahora que, uno nunca sabe, un día de estos me hago de una bici de marca "alternativa" y me hace cambiar de opinión...  )


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Las High End son buena inversión*



jimborello said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Last Biker, mi Epic me fascina pero despues de probar la Blue y la Intense Spider seguramente no volveré a comprar una Specialized a menos que se bajen de precio mínimo a la mitad.
> Es cierto que las marcas no comerciales como Intense, Ibis, Turner, etc tienen una mucho mejor reputación en cuanto a funcionamiento y calidad que las otras, pero por desgracia en México mucha gente prefiere tener una bici comercial de la que es mas facil conseguir repuestos y reclamar garantías que una como mas de boutique.
> No se en Mexico que tan facil sea conseguir este tipo de bicis pero aqui en San Luis no ves jamás una la vdd
> 
> Saludos


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jimborello :

No es nada difícil hacerse de una high end , incluso te diría que es a la larga mejor inversión , va :

Por principio de cuentas el servicio al cliente es por mucho muchísimo mejor , en TURNER , INTENSE , IBIS Y SANTACRUZ te atienden innmediatamente en mi caso personal cualquier duda me lo han atendido de inmediato en estas compañias , y hay que irse olvidando del cuento que nos venden en México de que es mejor comprar una bici aquí en una tienda dizque dist. autorizado porque de éstas forma si te hacen válida la garantía , yo tengo conocimiento de causa de bikers que han roto sus Treks o Specialized y a algunos si se los han repuesto los cuadros .........después de mas de 6 meses de la fecha en que se puso el reclamo, recién un amigo rompió su Trek Ex 8 large y le repusieron un cuadro muy bonito 2009 en SMALL !!!

Una bici high end conserva mas y mucho mejor su valor y su duración y desempeño está mas que comprobada , por ahí todavía hay quien vende sus bicis de hace ya varios años y todavía les saca buen dinerito , cuadros que ya tienen sus buenos años y que incluso están ya descontinuados como la antigua Intense Tracer , la Titus Switchblade , la Santacruz Blur original o la Superlight original aunque sean del 2004 o 2005 para atrás todavía tienen su buen jale .

Yo quisiera ver quien se interesa por comprar una Stumpy 2004 o una Trek Fuel 2003 ?
bueno ....chance y por ahí si hay quien se interese.

saludos.

the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

blatido said:


> Creo que en general en todo nuestro México lindo y querido es más común ver bicicletas comerciales (Specialized, Trek, Giant) que marcas como Santa Cruz, Intense, Titus, etc. Desconozco la razón exacta, pero así sucede... lo cual, a la hora de rodar, realmente viene a ser lo de menos. Creo que sí es interesante e incluso aleccionador hablar de marcas y rendimientos y categorías y comparaciones y evaluaciones y que cuál es mejor, cuál peor, cuál es pura mercadotecnia, cuál es una bici de a deveras y que si los componentes y que si con mi nueva bici hago lo que antes no hacía y ...
> 
> Pero, a final de cuentas, la diferencia la hace el que pedalea. A cualquier nivel (novato, experto, profesional) y en cualquier terreno (ahora que, uno nunca sabe, un día de estos me hago de una bici de marca "alternativa" y me hace cambiar de opinión...  )


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Para mí no se ven tantas bicis high end por varias razones :

Desconocimiento de las marcas fregonas , sobre todo en cuates que no saben mucho de bicis , el número de bikers conocedores a aumentado día con día y ya muchos saben que es una Turner, Intense , Titus , Pivot, Ibis etc.

Los cuadros High end son definitivamente costosos y eso frena las aspiraciones de muchos para comprarse un cuadrito de estos y mas al tipo de cambio actual .

Estas marcas tampoco le han puesto muchas ganas al mercado mexicano , precisamente porque la demanda de estas bicis es todavía relativamente baja , a los que nos gustan estas bicis normalmente las compramos en USA , de todos modos sale mas barato ir por ella a USA que comprar una Specialided o Trek aquí hablando de bicis del mismo nivel.

En mi caso yo pienso que a la hora de rodar no viene a ser lo de menos , para mi es al revés , a la hora de rodar es cuando se ven las bondades y desempeño de un cuadro High End.

Y sí , aunque todos estamos de acuerdo que lo mas importante es el que pedalea , la sensación (tacto ), el desempeño (comportamiento ), la seguridad que te proporciona una bici fregona no tiene comparación y como dicen algunos te cuesta lo que recibes , pura satisfacción , por otro lado entre bikers conocedores a nadie disgusta (el que diga lo contrario se me hace que miente....) que en la montaña te digan que buen bicicletón .....ahora que si no la hace uno mucho como miguelito , te pueden decir 
" mucha bici para el monito que trae encima...ja ja ja " , pero el monito trae una high end.........

saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> En mi caso yo pienso que a la hora de rodar no viene a ser lo de menos , para mi es al revés , a la hora de rodar es cuando se ven las bondades y desempeño de un cuadro High End.


:yesnod:

Como dicen... el diablo esta en los detalles...

Yo no queria creerlo hasta que me hice de la Switchblade. Y como dices, es un cuadro viejo y descontinuado... que todavia le da batalla a muchas de ultima generacion.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Titus Switchblade*



Warp said:


> :yesnod:
> 
> Como dicen... el diablo esta en los detalles...
> 
> Yo no queria creerlo hasta que me hice de la Switchblade. Y como dices, es un cuadro viejo y descontinuado... que todavia le da batalla a muchas de ultima generacion.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Que pasó ? viejo se oye (lee ) muy feo , el S.B. aunque ya no lo hacen sigue vigente y es buscado por conocedores , es una de las mejores creaciones de C.C. , prueba de ello es que sigue con su calificación de 5 stars , diez o A .

Aparte de su desempeño tiene la posibilidad de armarla como una bici muy ligera (XC ) o armarla algo mas trail bike o All mountain como la tuya .

Y aunque ya tenga sus años casi estoy seguro que no lo cambiarias por una Specialized Enduro o una Trek Liquid or something like that .

saludos.

the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

jimborello said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Last Biker, mi Epic me fascina pero despues de probar la Blue y la Intense Spider seguramente no volveré a comprar una Specialized a menos que se bajen de precio mínimo a la mitad.
> Es cierto que las marcas no comerciales como Intense, Ibis, Turner, etc tienen una mucho mejor reputación en cuanto a funcionamiento y calidad que las otras, pero por desgracia en México mucha gente prefiere tener una bici comercial de la que es mas facil conseguir repuestos y reclamar garantías que una como mas de boutique.
> No se en Mexico que tan facil sea conseguir este tipo de bicis pero aqui en San Luis no ves jamás una la vdd
> 
> Saludos


En cuanto a Specialized y sus politicas, no concuerdo con muchos. Si tuvieras una patente (la hayas comprado o desarrollado), la tienes que cuidar. Es negocio. Para nosotros, rodamos por que queremos. Pero una empresa tiene que ver también que hacer para crecer, ser mas atractivo para el consumidor "target". Si tienes una patente y puedes hacer que tu competencia no venda productos que compitan con el tuyo por infrigir con tu patente, lo haces.

A mí me gustó mucho mi Stumpjumper, creo que es una buena bici para lo que fué diseñada, y posiblemente los nuevos modelos hayan mejorado. De que es cara considerando economías de escala, sí es cara. Que me han gustado mas la Moto Lite y la Endorphin, pues si, y creo que, para mí, son mejores bicis.

Y nosotros que nos gustan las bicis y meternos a internet para ver y comentar todo lo que se nos ocurre, tenemos una idea mas universal sobre las opciones de bici, cuales marcas nos gustan, cuales no, cuales son mas comerciales, cuales son mas de nicho, etc..

Pero, velo del punto de vista de alguien que esta empezando, o lleva poco. No todos se clavan en internet buscando todos los "reviews" de varias marcas, haciendo comparativos si que esta marca o la otra. Quieren comprar una bici que les vaya a funcionar bien. Quieren ir a una tienda, ver las bicis que estan ahí en lugar de buscar en una o varias páginas que bicis se pueden comprar, quien las puede vender, como enviar, etc., y sin verlas. A la mejor ya estamos acostumbrados a ver estos comentarios, que hasta podríamos decir que tal o cual bici es mejor que otra, sin haberlas visto y menos rodado.

Entonces, cuando empiezas, quieres sentirte mas seguro, y buscas y compras marcas que se te hacen mas conocidas.

Esto nos pasa con todo. ¿Qué pasa si se nos ocurre comprar un equipo de algo que no tenemos idea? No se, por decir, avionetas. Si alguien te ofrece una Cesna, y alguien otra de una marca que no has escuchado, aunque te diga que es 20 veces mejor avioneta, cual te da mas confianza? La que la marca por lo menos la has oido, que la puedes ver, u otra que te enseña fotos en una computadora, que no sabes que tan bien va a salir?

Si es cierto que a la gente que se compró una bici de una marca mas exclusiva que Specialized o Trek es difícil que busquen una Trek, pero, tambien viene la parte que quien dice que una bici es mejor que otra?

A last biker una Knolly V-Tach quizas no le llame para nada la atención, y menos se la compraría, mientras que para Tacubaya la viera con otra perspectiva.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Una V-Tach? Naahhhhh... eso es un tanque.... y todos sabemos que las Knolly son para pouseurs.....


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

the last biker said:


> Y sí , aunque todos estamos de acuerdo que lo mas importante es el que pedalea , la sensación (tacto ), el desempeño (comportamiento ), la seguridad que te proporciona una bici fregona no tiene comparación y como dicen algunos te cuesta lo que recibes , pura satisfacción , por otro lado entre bikers conocedores a nadie disgusta (el que diga lo contrario se me hace que miente....) que en la montaña te digan que buen bicicletón .....ahora que si no la hace uno mucho como miguelito , te pueden decir
> " mucha bici para el monito que trae encima...ja ja ja " , pero el monito trae una high end.........
> 
> saludos.
> ...


Esto es precisamente lo que yo llamo el factor "my c0ck is bigger than yours", o sea, la típica vanidad machista de saber (en este caso) primero, que se pertenece a una "elite" llamada "bikers conocedores"; y segundo, que esos "bikers" reconozcan que traes un "buen bicicletón". No me hago a un lado, por supuesto, a mí en su momento me dió gusto que se refirieran con buenos calificativos a mi bicicleta, a pesar de no ser "high end" (será que aún no pertenezco al selecto grupo de "bikers conocedores"). Pero la neta, me dá muchísimo más gusto cuando se refieren a mí por calificativos como "mira que buen manejo" o "bajaste muy rápido" o "nos traes a pan y reata" o alguno otro que se refiera a mí como ciclista y no a mí como poseedor de un "bicicletón".

Se siente bien que te chuleen tu bicla ¡claro que sí! se pone uno como pavorreal; pero la neta es que cualquiera con suficiente dinero puede comprarse una [pongan aquí el modelo de bicicleta que prefieran] y entonces ¿dónde está la diferencia? En todo caso, lo único que se logra es fomentar el conocido refrán bikero que dice "no importa cómo le des, sino cómo te ves"...  (¿alguien mencionó "poser"?).


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

blatido said:


> Esto es precisamente lo que yo llamo el factor "my c0ck is bigger than yours"


Vanidades aparte, el rendimiento y durabilidad de una "high end" (odio el termino "boutique" pues yo consideraria boutique solo a las "custom", las que realmente son hechas a medida y unicas en su tipo) es superior al de una bici "de produccion".

Y no hacerte de una por no parecer poser, pues es esa actitud de "mi cawck is bigger than yours" pero desde el otro lado.

Existe la tipica tendencia a creer que porque alguien trae una high end tiene a webo que rodar mejor que tu o es un pendejo... entonces automaticamente, antes de dar el primer pedalazo ya empieza uno como poser.

Hay gente que se compra una high end con muuucho esfuerzo, porque quiere una compañera de rodadas buena y duradera. Pero igual, lo meten al saco del poser.

En serio, la epic es una cletota... pero prueba una Racer X, una Yeti ASR-SL y veras que realmente son mejores cletas.

Si la diferencia en precio (que ya no es tanta, un cuadro Giant no lo he visto por menos de 1300 USD, los precios de lista de Spesh son de insulto y una IH MKIII descontinuada se vende por 800 dolares nueva como cuadro suelto) vale la pena o no, eso ya no me meto.

A fin de cuentas, lo que realmente importa es que sientas la bici debajo tuyo como una extension de tus piernas y brazos. No importa que sea una Jones o una Apache.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Warp said:


> A fin de cuentas, lo que realmente importa es que sientas la bici debajo tuyo como una extension de tus piernas y brazos. No importa que sea una Jones o una Apache.


Ni más ni menos. Como decía B&H, "todo está dicho"...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*amanecí muy jocoso*



Warp said:


> Vanidades aparte, el rendimiento y durabilidad de una "high end" (odio el termino "boutique" pues yo consideraria boutique solo a las "custom", las que realmente son hechas a medida y unicas en su tipo) es superior al de una bici "de produccion".
> 
> Y no hacerte de una por no parecer poser, pues es esa actitud de "mi cawck is bigger than yours" pero desde el otro lado.
> 
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Fé de erratas .*

y poquito standover high ...

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Amigazos ; donde se lee standover high , debe decir standover height , ni modo la cajetié , o cajetíe ? o cajetee.?...........todo por estar duro y dale con las high end bikes , ya todo lo veo high , high school , high society , high fidelity , high life , high energy , high price ..........

the last biker


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

blatido said:


> En todo caso, lo único que se logra es fomentar el conocido refrán bikero que dice "no importa cómo le des, sino cómo te ves"...  (¿alguien mencionó "poser"?).


Variante del refrán aún mas conocido "tú échale estilo aunque valgas madre" :thumbsup:


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

the last biker said:


> y poquito standover high ...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Mmmm... "high mistake"?? 

Por cierto, en esta época es popular entre los ciclomontañistas tapatíos ponerse "high" y lanzarse a rodar al Nevado de Colima... no creo ser la excepción, pero tendrá que esperar a fines de Febrero; todavía ando fuera de condición...


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

blatido said:


> Por cierto, en esta época es popular entre los ciclomontañistas tapatíos ponerse "high" y lanzarse a rodar al Nevado de Colima... no creo ser la excepción, pero tendrá que esperar a fines de Febrero; todavía ando fuera de condición...


El 21 de febrero subida al Nevado por el Floripondio y bajada por los tubos (pura vereda hasta el Fresnito), organiza Enrique Arroyo.


----------



## kitateloschones (Sep 29, 2005)

oooooops


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

doccoraje said:


> El 21 de febrero subida al Nevado por el Floripondio y bajada por los tubos (pura vereda hasta el Fresnito), organiza Enrique Arroyo.


Interesante, sirve que conozco esa ruta de ascenso... le voy a echar un fon a la Queta. Gracias por la info... :thumbsup:


----------

